# Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!



## Redsupp (13. August 2015)

*Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Hallo,

ich zocke momentan noch auf einen leistungsschwachen Laptop und Zocken ist da eig. kaum möglich 
Nun bin ich am überlegen mir einen vernünftigen Gaming PC zuzulegen. Ich bin keine Grafik-Hure und möchte möglichst viel für mein Geld bekommen.
Monitor ist leider nicht vorhanden, Budget hatte ich mir so um die 800€ vorgestellt. Wenn es aber für bisschen mehr Geld deutlich mehr Leistung bekomm, ist mir das natürlich lieber. 

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
PLV ganz entscheidend. Hab mir inkl. Monitor circa 800€ vorgestellt. 

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
Monitor (im Budget inbegriffen)

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Hab zwar noch nie einen PC zusammengebaut, traue es mir aber durchaus zu

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)
Evtl. eine Crucial SSD 128GB aus meinen Laptop (ich glaube M550), Win7

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?
Nein

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?
DayZ. FIFA, Rocket League, Arma usw.

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?
Brauche eig. nur Platz für die Spiele, sonstige Datein sind recht wenig. Momentan komm ich sogar fast mit der 128GB SSD aus, die ich bereits habe

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)
Kenn mich damit überhaupt nicht aus, daher eher nicht

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)
PLV ist mir sehr wichtig. Muss nicht alles auf Ultra laufen, aber flüssig! Lautstärke nicht wichtig.

Wenn ihr noch was wissen wollt, gerne fragen 

Ich bin euch super dankbar für eure Hilfe!

Redsupp


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Ich würde es so machen. Macht gute 800€.

1x ASRock B85 Anniversary (90-MXGWB0-A0UAYZ) 65€
1x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) 45€
1x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460) 180€
1x Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAAB1) 50€
1x Cooler Master N300 mit Sichtfenster (NSE-300-KWN1) 40€
1x http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/crucial-mx200-250gb-ct250mx200ssd1-a1215088.html 95€
1x http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/sapphire-radeon-r9-280-dual-x-oc-11230-00-20g-a1079879.html 195€

1x http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/lg-electronics-24mb56hq-b-a1166523.html 140€

Ob man jetzt das Gehäuse mit oder ohne Sichtfenster nimmst, kannst du wohl selbst entscheiden. Evtl solltest du dir überlegen, ob du noch nen 20er in einen CPU-Kühler investieren willst:

1x http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-ben-nevis-84000000119-a1211188.html

Edit: Wenn dir deine SSD wirklich erst mal reicht, könntest du die MX200 aus meinem Vorschlag streichen, dafür dann bei der GPU noch ne ordentliche Schippe drauflegen:

1x http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...ew-edition-1000mhz-11227-13-20g-a1224557.html


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Redsupp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich zocke momentan noch auf einen leistungsschwachen Laptop und Zocken ist da eig. kaum möglich
> Nun bin ich am überlegen mir einen vernünftigen Gaming PC zuzulegen. Ich bin keine Grafik-Hure und möchte möglichst viel für mein Geld bekommen.
> ...


Kannst du evtl. das Betriebssystem vom Laptop übernehmen?


----------



## Redsupp (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Kannst du evtl. das Betriebssystem vom Laptop übernehmen?



Müsste eig. machbar sein. Hab das erst vor paar Monaten neu draufgespielt, da gings ja auch.
Wenn das geht, werde ich das BS übernehmen (Win7)


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Redsupp schrieb:


> Müsste eig. machbar sein. Hab das erst vor paar Monaten neu draufgespielt, da gings ja auch.
> Wenn das geht, werde ich das BS übernehmen (Win7)


Solange du den Key hast, ist das ja kein Problem.


----------



## Redsupp (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Solange du den Key hast, ist das ja kein Problem.



Hab ich. Ich streich das mal aus dem ersten Post


----------



## Redsupp (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Ich würde es so machen. Macht gute 800€.
> 
> 1x ASRock B85 Anniversary (90-MXGWB0-A0UAYZ) 65€
> 1x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) 45€
> ...




Danke dir!  
Kann jetzt bloß wenig dazu sagen, da ich mich selbst kaum auskenne.
Allerdings würd ich aufjedenfall meine alte SSD verwenden, aber da brauch ich dann aufjedenfall noch mehr Speicher dazu, rein mit der Kapazität komm ich nicht lange aus.
Da ist dann die Frage ob eine zweite SSD oder erstmal ein Datengrab hersoll (wenn dann kleines)

Aber ich würde Spiele doch gerne von der SSD spielen, soll ja Performance-technisch einiges bringen? Oder ist das nur beim Hochfahren so? Sonst würde ja meine alte SSD reichen, um das BS und die wichtigsten Spiele dadrauf zuinstallieren?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Redsupp schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> Kann jetzt bloß wenig dazu sagen, da ich mich selbst kaum auskenne.
> Allerdings würd ich aufjedenfall meine alte SSD verwenden, aber da brauch ich dann aufjedenfall noch mehr Speicher dazu, rein mit der Kapazität komm ich nicht lange aus.
> Da ist dann die Frage ob eine zweite SSD oder erstmal ein Datengrab hersoll (wenn dann kleines)
> ...


Spiele profitieren bezüglich Ladezeiten natürlich auch von der SSD. Ist jetzt etwas schwierig, weil du schon eine hast. Eine 256er wäre da jedenfalls das beste.


----------



## jkox11 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Windoof auf deine alte SSD und ein paar Games auf die neue SSD. Mucke und Filme dann auf die HDD.


----------



## Redsupp (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Windoof auf deine alte SSD und ein paar Games auf die neue SSD. Mucke und Filme dann auf die HDD.



Das würde aber das Budget wsl. sprengen wenn ich mir eine neue SSD und eine HDD kaufe. Da ich gar nicht soviel Speicher benötige, ist das mMn gar nicht nötig.
Frage ist eher, zweite SSD (256GB für 95€) oder HDD (1 TB für 46€).
Wenn ich *im* Spiel keinen Unterschied merke, dann könnt ich auch mit einer HDD leben.


----------



## jkox11 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Du sagst ja, dass du nicht viel Speicher benötigst. Dann ganz klar eine SSD. 
Und glaub mir, mit der SSD kannst du schon fast nicht mehr den ganzen Text im Ladescreen lesen, so schnell ist es mit einer SSD


----------



## Redsupp (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Okay gut, dann investier ich das Geld in eine 256er SSD 

Edit: Das ist meine alte Crucial m4 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das ist meine vorläufige Wunschliste: GamingPC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Da fehlt noch ein günstiges Gehäuse (30-40€).

Aber bin total über Budget gekommen :/


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Du könntest den i5-4460 nehmen, -15 Euro.
Evtl. günstigere GPU und/oder Monitor.
Case würde das N 300 gehen, das ist in der Preisklasse recht solide.
Oder halt die SSD erst mal weglassen und später dazukaufen, dann nimmst du jetzt ne HDD, darauf kommen dann die Spiele und anderen Daten vorerst.


----------



## Redsupp (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Würde das hier auch gehen: Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Oder wird da die Grafikkarte nicht reinpassen? sonst gefällt mir des Case ganz gut.

Gibts Unterschiede zwischen dem 4590 und 4460? 
Edit: https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp[]=2230&cmp[]=2234 Daher würd ich den 4590 bevorzugen.

GPU möchte ich schon eine gute, da die ja als erstes limitiert. Monitor könnte sich evtl. noch gut was einsparen lassen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Der 4590 hat 100 Mhz mehr, kann man aber auch drauf verzichten, der Unterschied ist gering. Wenn dem 4460 später mal die Puste ausgeht, dann ist der 4590 auch am Ende.

Dein Gehäuse geht leider nicht, da dort nur Grafikkarten bis 290 mm Länge reinpassen, deine 390 hat aber 305 mm.


----------



## Redsupp (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Wie wärs mit dem hier: 62097 - Raidmax Scorpio V mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne ?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Würde zumindest passen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie das qualitativ so ist. Ein gutes Gehäuse kannst du mitunter 5-10 Jahre immer weiterverwenden, bei schlechten kann es sein, dass dir die schon viel eher kaputtgehen/knarzen/etc.


----------



## Redsupp (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Also die Bewertungen sind soweit ganz gut. Klar kann ich dafür kein Metall oder spitzen Qualität erwarten, aber ich glaube für mich tuts.

GamingPC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Das wäre meine aktuelle Konfig.


----------



## Maddrax111 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Redsupp schrieb:


> Also die Bewertungen sind soweit ganz gut. Klar kann ich dafür kein Metall oder spitzen Qualität erwarten, aber ich glaube für mich tuts.
> 
> GamingPC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Das wäre meine aktuelle Konfig.




Ich habe das hier selber, ist echt gut und nur ein paar Euro teurer als das Rajintek.
Cooltek Antiphon Airflow schwarz, schallgedÃ¤mmt (CT AP-AF/600045790) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Redsupp (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Ich habe das hier selber, ist echt gut und nur ein paar Euro teurer als das Rajintek.
> Cooltek Antiphon Airflow schwarz, schallgedÃ¤mmt (CT AP-AF/600045790) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Hat aber kein Sichtfenster, was schon ganz nice wäre.


----------



## NuVirus (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Bitfenix Shinobi wäre noch nen gutes Gehäuse in verschiedenen Variationen.


Den i5 4590 halte ich schon für sinnvoll bzw. nicht verschwendet - der Grundtakt ist zwar kaum höher aber der Turbo deutlich.


----------



## Redsupp (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Der Turbo schaltet sich ja bei Vollast automatisch zu oder? 

Die hab ich mir auch schon angesehen, aber die haben keine Lüfter eingebaut oder?


----------



## NuVirus (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Ist unterschiedlich je nach Variante aber 2 reichen 1 vorne 1 hinten wenn 120mm

Turbo ist automatisch, bei beiden Modellen aber der vom i5 4590 geht etwas höher.


----------



## Redsupp (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Also ich nehm den 4590. 

Nur Gehäuse find ich iwie keins was mir zusagt, außer das Zalman Z11 Plus mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil was ich mir schonmal angeschaut hatte. Allerdings würde da die GraKa wsl. nicht reinpassen :/
Innenansicht Z11 Plus: http://www.quietpc.com/images/products/z11-tool-large.jpg


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Wenn du noch ein paar Euro aus deinem Sparschwein graben kannst, könntest du dir überlegen, ein Board mit Z-Chipsatz und schnelleren RAM zu nehmen. Du kannst dann a) den schnelleren RAM nutzen (2400 MHz) und b) den Turbo des 4590 "festnageln".


----------



## Redsupp (14. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Würde mir das viel bringen? Und wieviel mehr würde das kosten?
Bin ja eig. schon 200€-300€ über Budget 


Dieses Case würd ich nehmen: 
Raidmax Scorpio V schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

______________________________________________________

Jetzt frag ich mich nur, ob es nicht möglich sei, ohne Leistungsverluste, auf ein ITX-System zu gehen. Denn ein kleiner PC wäre für mich schon sehr praktisch! 
Soetwas wie das hier: Raijintek Metis - Album on Imgur
oder das: Cooltek U1 mit Seitenfenster Mini-ITX ohne Netzteil schwarz

Müsste doch funktionieren, da ich ja nur zwei SSD's einbauen möchte?


----------



## Redsupp (15. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Wie findet ihr die Konfig für ein ITX-System?

1 x Crucial MX200 250GB, SATA (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC [New Edition] 1000MHz, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11227-13-20G)
1 x ASRock B85M-ITX (90-MXGPM0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Dell UltraSharp U2414H, 23.8" (860-BBCW/860-BBCV)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094)
1 x Antec ISK 600, Mini-ITX (0761345-15165-8)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)


----------



## Caduzzz (15. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

HI,

für's ISK brauchst doch ein Slim-Line Laufwerk...


----------



## Redsupp (15. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> für's ISK brauchst doch ein Slim-Line Laufwerk...



Danke für den Hinweis!
Welches der 4 soll ich nehmen?


Brenner intern im Preisvergleich


----------



## Redsupp (16. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Habe jetzt das Samsung genommen.

So sieht meine Konfig jetzt aus: mITX-Gaming PC Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Habt ihr noch Verbesserungsvorschläge? 

Edit: Denkt ihr in das Case passt auch alles rein?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Redsupp schrieb:


> Habe jetzt das Samsung genommen.
> 
> So sieht meine Konfig jetzt aus: mITX-Gaming PC Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
> 
> ...


Zu dem Samsung müsstest du allerdings noch einen Adapter nehmen, sonst kannst du das Netzteil nicht anschließen. Kam hier letzte Tage schon mal vor[emoji28]


----------



## Nikmido (16. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

@TE: Hast du dir auch schon die https://geizhals.eu/sapphire-radeon-r9-380-nitro-11242-07-20g-a1280834.html als Grafikkarte angeschaut? Schafft alle aktuellen AAA-Titel auf hohen Einstellungen, passt auch in ein kleines Gehäuse und ist mehr als 50€ billiger. Da du ja hauptsächlich nicht so grafikintensive Spiele spielst laut deinem Startpost, müsste diese Karte gut ausreichen für dich, selbst wenn du dich mal an den ein oder anderen Blockbuster wagen willst.


----------



## Redsupp (16. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Zu dem Samsung müsstest du allerdings noch einen Adapter nehmen, sonst kannst du das Netzteil nicht anschließen. Kam hier letzte Tage schon mal vor[emoji28]



Oh, danke für den Tipp!
Würde eines von denen auch ohne Adapter gehen: Brenner intern im Preisvergleich


----------



## Redsupp (16. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Nikmido schrieb:


> @TE: Hast du dir auch schon die https://geizhals.eu/sapphire-radeon-r9-380-nitro-11242-07-20g-a1280834.html als Grafikkarte angeschaut? Schafft alle aktuellen AAA-Titel auf hohen Einstellungen, passt auch in ein kleines Gehäuse und ist mehr als 50€ billiger. Da du ja hauptsächlich nicht so grafikintensive Spiele spielst laut deinem Startpost, müsste diese Karte gut ausreichen für dich, selbst wenn du dich mal an den ein oder anderen Blockbuster wagen willst.



Puh, die Frage muss ich an die Profis hier weitergeben. Aber die wird von der Leistung schon schwächer als die R9 290 Tri-X sein oder?

Also wenn ich mir schon einen Gaming-PC zuleg, dann sollt der auch Power haben  Sonst lohnt sich das Upgrade nicht (momentan Laptop).
Aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie die zu vergleichen sind


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Puuh, da bin ich überfragt.


----------



## Nikmido (16. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Klar hat die 290 mehr Power, die Frage ist nur, ob du dafür 50€ mehr hinlegen brauchst/willst.

Viele Leute (auch einige hier im Forum) sagen, dass die R9 380/GTX 960 unbrauchbare Karten sind, aber wenn man ehrlich ist, ist das genau die Preis- und Leistungsklasse in welcher in der GPU-Branche am meisten Geld verdient wird. Und das nicht zu unrecht, weil die beiden Karten meiner Meinung nach gute Leistung für FullHD und 60 Hz liefern, was immer noch die Standardauflösung ist. Schau dir nur mal ein paar Video-Benchmarks z.B. zu The Witcher 3 mit einer 380/960 an, da gibt es einige gute welche auch mir bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen haben.

Ich bin in einer ähnlichen Situation wie du, werde mir auch bald einen Gaming PC holen und hab mein Budget mit dem Unterbau (CPU, Kühler, RAM, Mainboard) schon hoffnungslos überzogen . Werde mir eine GTX 960 (wegen Game-Bundle) für Full HD holen, da ich auch mit hohen statt Ultraeinstellungen super zufrieden bin (abgesehen davon zieht Ultra nur fps und bringt kaum optische Verbesserungen). In 2 Jahren werde ich dann neue GraKa + WQHD/4K Monitor holen und dann gehts ab .

Um aber ehrlich dir gegenüber zu sein, ich bin bei weitem kein Experte in Sachen Hardware und viele Leute hier im Forum haben sicher mehr Ahnung als ich. Aber der Großteil davon hat auch höhere Ansprüche, mehr Geld für das Hobby und wenig Erfahrung mit aktuellen Mittelklassekarten. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich selbst bisher auch keine Erfahrungen mit diesen Karten gemacht (habe selber noch nen Laptop), aber wenn man versucht, so objektiv wie möglich die Situation zu bewerten dann kann man nur zu dem Schluss kommen, dass das keine schlechten Karten sind. Das ist zu einem großen Teil, wie vieles im Leben, Einstellungssache und hängt auch von deinen Ansprüchen ab. Wenn du alle Regler mit Gewalt nach ganz rechts drücken musst um dein Ego zu beruhigen, dann sind die 50€ gut angelegt. Wenn du mit gutem Gewissen AAA-Titel auch mit hohen Einstellungen und 50-60 fps spielen kannst, ist hier Einsparungspotential vorhanden. Und du willst ja hauptsächlich nicht so grafiklastige Spiele wie FIFA oder DayZ spielen (DayZ läuft auch auf einem NASA PC nicht).

Der Grafikkartenmarkt entwickelt sich aktuell sehr schnell weiter im Gegensatz zu den CPUs, vor allem im Mittelklassesegment. Da investiere ich persönlich lieber in einen guten Unterbau der sicherlich mindestens 2, wenn nicht sogar 3 Karten überlebt und habe ein gutes Gefühl bei meiner Entscheidung. Wie gesagt scheint es für mich persönlich die beste Lösung, da ich in einigen Monaten mit Pascal/Arctic Islands auf eine höhere Auflösung wechseln will und die 220€ für eine 380/960 für diesen Zeitraum gut angelegt sind. Wenn du aber vor hast, die nächsten 5 Jahre noch in Full HD zu spielen oder jetzt schon Full HD 144 Hz spielen willst, ist die 290 Tri-X sicher die bessere Investition. Sonst würde ich zur 380 Nitro raten wenn du das Gaming-Bundle von Nvidia nicht brauchst, da sie noch ein paar % schneller als die 960 ist.

P.S. Ich habe den Thread zwar über die Zeit verfolgt, habe aber nicht mehr im Kopf welchen Monitor du jetzt hast, und hatte auch keine Lust nachzugucken. Allerdings wollte ich das einfach mal loswerden, weil ich schon länger im Forum und auf anderen Hardwareseiten mitlese und regelmäßig lesen muss, wie unnötig die 380/960 doch seien.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Nikmido schrieb:


> Der Grafikkartenmarkt entwickelt sich aktuell sehr schnell weiter im Gegensatz zu den CPUs, vor allem im Mittelklassesegment. Da investiere ich persönlich lieber in einen guten Unterbau der sicherlich mindestens 2, wenn nicht sogar 3 Karten überlebt und habe ein gutes Gefühl bei meiner Entscheidung.



Eigentlich überhaupt nicht. Die Gtx 960 ist etwas langsamer als die R9 380 die ein rebrand der R9 285 mit etwas mehr Speicher ist. Diese ist ungefähr so schnell wie eine R9 280 welche ein rebrand der 7950 (Anfang 2012) ist. Wo ist da denn eine schnelle Entwicklung?

Der i5 und ein gutes B85 Board werden so bald nicht zum Flaschenhals. Für das was deine CPU und MB mehr kosten kann der TE in 5 Jahren (so alt ist die erste Intel Core-i Generation) wieder nen ordentlichen Mittelklasseunterbau kaufen, sofern nötig.


----------



## Redsupp (16. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen Monitor und werde wohl einen Dell U2414H zulegen. Überlege aber auch immer wieder gleich einen U2515H zu holen, aber sind auch wieder 100€ mehr.
GraKa tendiere ich zur 290

Edit: Bin mittlerweile sehr zufrieden mit meiner Konfig und würde den so bestellen, außer jemand hat noch Einwände? 
Konfig: mITX-Gaming PC Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Redsupp (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Hat diese Graka Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland eig. viel mehr Power als die geplante R9 290 Tri-X OC ?


----------



## wooty1337 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Im Prinzip der selbe Chip mit doppeltem VRAM.


----------



## Redsupp (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip der selbe Chip mit doppeltem VRAM.



Bringen einem die doppelte VRAM einem merklich etwas? Oder kann man sich das Geld getrost sparen?


----------



## wooty1337 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Wenn du nicht gerade in 4K spielst sollte das nicht die Rolle spielen.


----------



## Redsupp (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht gerade in 4K spielst sollte das nicht die Rolle spielen.



Nein hab ich nicht vor  
Ich merk schon, ich kann meinen Gaming-PC so bestellen: mITX-Gaming PC Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Freu mich! Vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## wooty1337 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Hoffentlich bekommt die Grafikkarte genügend Frischluft durch die Seitenwand ^^


----------



## Redsupp (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bekommt die Grafikkarte genügend Frischluft durch die Seitenwand ^^



Hoffe ich auch  Aber darauf muss ichs wohl ankommen lassen. Kühlung ist ja immer bisschen das Problem bei mITX-Systemen.
Notfalls bohr ich halt paar Löcher rein


----------



## wooty1337 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Ich frage mich warum nicht die ganze Seitenwand gelocht ist, wenn da schon die großen Karten reinpassen ^^


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Cooles System, bin ehrlich gesagt etwas neidisch. Auf jeden Fall Bilder vom Zusammenbau posten.


----------



## wooty1337 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Das Kabel verlegen wird auf jeden Fall eine Herausforderung


----------



## Redsupp (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum nicht die ganze Seitenwand gelocht ist, wenn da schon die großen Karten reinpassen ^^



Das frag ich mich auch  Oder zumindest ein bisschen mehr Fläche. Naja das werd ich ja dann sehen, wie die Temperaturen so sind. Notfalls werd ich dem Case selbst auf die Pelle rücken 




Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Cooles System, bin ehrlich gesagt etwas neidisch. Auf jeden Fall Bilder vom Zusammenbau posten.



Das ehrt mich  Werde ich machen. Hoffe ich bekomme das alles hin, werde mich jetzt die Tage noch schlau darüber machen und einige Tutorials und Videos dazu reinziehen.

Brauche ich neben dem Slimline Adapter noch andere Kleinigkeiten (z.B. SATA-Kabel)? 
WLP habe ich noch diese hier zuhause übrig: GELID SOLUTIONS extreme Waermeleitpaste einfache A: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r Soll ich die verwenden?

Edit:


wooty1337 schrieb:


> Das Kabel verlegen wird auf jeden Fall eine Herausforderung



Ja das glaube ich auch  Vorallem gerade bei dem Case sollte ich ja auch auf den Airflow achten


----------



## wooty1337 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Die GELID ist super


----------



## Redsupp (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Die GELID ist super



Klasse dann nehm ich die 

Ich hab jetzt mal geschaut, bei dem Mainboard liegen zwei SATA Kabel bei. Dann werd ich wohl noch eins brauchen oder? (2x SSD, 1x opt. Laufwerk)


----------



## wooty1337 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Ja, leider liegen bei den günstigeren Boards immer nur 2 bei. Ist ja aber nicht allzu teuer. Evtl. hast du ja auch zuhause noch eins übrig?


----------



## Redsupp (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Ja, leider liegen bei den günstigeren Boards immer nur 2 bei. Ist ja aber nicht allzu teuer. Evtl. hast du ja auch zuhause noch eins übrig?



Leider nicht. Muss ich eh mal schauen, ob dem Mainboard SATA II oder III Kabel beiliegen. Für die SSDs sollte ich ja Sata III verwenden oder?
Sowas ist ja rein für die Datenübertragung oder? DELOCK Kabel SATA III 50cm rot ge/ge Metall: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Sprich ich brauch dann noch sowas für den Strom: Delock SATA Stromkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## wooty1337 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Strom benötigst du nicht, da sind genügend Anschlüsse am Netzteil vorhanden. Beim Datenkabel würde ich nicht unbedingt 50cm nehmen. Ein etwas kürzeres tut es auch.


----------



## Redsupp (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Strom benötigst du nicht, da sind genügend Anschlüsse am Netzteil vorhanden. Beim Datenkabel würde ich nicht unbedingt 50cm nehmen. Ein etwas kürzeres tut es auch.



Das war nur ein beliebiges Beispiel. Danke


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

SATA-Kabel sind alle gleich, egal ob SATA II oer SATA III. Die Kontakte blieb immer gleich, du kannst theoretisch auch auf dem Schrottplatz nach einem alten suchen und dir da ein SATA-Kabel rauspflücken, wenn es in Ordnung ist, wird das auch die SSD nicht ausbremsen.


----------



## Redsupp (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> SATA-Kabel sind alle gleich, egal ob SATA II oer SATA III. Die Kontakte blieb immer gleich, du kannst theoretisch auch auf dem Schrottplatz nach einem alten suchen und dir da ein SATA-Kabel rauspflücken, wenn es in Ordnung ist, wird das auch die SSD nicht ausbremsen.



Also ist die Angabe mit 3gb/s (SATA II) und 6 gb/s (SATA III) nur Bauernfängerei?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Die ist nur beim Board und bei den Platten wichtig. Wenn also ein Anbieter beide "Kabeltypen" unterschiedlich hoch bepreist, dann ist das schon mehr als dreist.

Ich habe selbst noch ein Kabel aus dem alten Medionrechner meiner Eltern gezogen, weil bei mir auch nur 2 SATA-Kabel beilagen. Die SSD schafft trotzdem volles Tempo


----------



## wooty1337 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Das bezieht sich nicht auf die Kabel, sondern die Anschlüsse am Mainboard. Die doppelte Geschwindigkeit von Sata III ggü. Sata II ist korrekt.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Einige Anbieter verkaufen die tatsächlich so, die beziehen es wirklich aufs Kabel


----------



## wooty1337 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Das ist dann tatsächlich Bauernhasche.


----------



## Redsupp (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Îch habs zwar immer noch nicht ganz verstanden (peinlich  ), aber ich hab ein SATA III Kabel für 2,30€ gefunden. Das geht dann schon in Ordnung


----------



## wooty1337 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Ja, das Kabel ist wie gesagt egal. Wichtig ist das das Mainboard und die Festplatte SATA III sind. Ist bei dir der Fall.


----------



## Redsupp (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Alles klar, danke! 
Nur warum gibts dann überhaupt unterschiedliche Kabel?


----------



## wooty1337 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Das musst du wohl die Anbieter fragen  Evtl. um unsicheren Kunden die Suche zu erleichtern/erschweren - je nach dem ^^


----------



## Redsupp (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Okay  Also total sinnfrei. Gut zu wissen 

Bin in einen anderen Thread über CM gestoßen. Wäre es in meinem Fall nicht sinnvoll die 10€ Aufpreis für die CM Version meines Netzteils zu berappen?
Oder hab ich dadurch sogar einen Nachteil? Wird halt recht eng in dem Case mit der 305mm langen R9 290.


----------



## wooty1337 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Würde bei dem wenigen Platz sicherlich sinn machen. Allzu viele Kabel wirst du bei einem 500W Netzteil aber nicht unbedingt sparen. Evtl. 1-2 stränge. Aber da Platz in dem Gehäuse ja Mangelware ist sicherlich Sinnvoll.


----------



## Redsupp (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Würde bei dem wenigen Platz sicherlich sinn machen. Allzu viele Kabel wirst du bei einem 500W Netzteil aber nicht unbedingt sparen. Evtl. 1-2 stränge. Aber da Platz in dem Gehäuse ja Mangelware ist sicherlich Sinnvoll.



Ich frage mich nur, da der Kabelstrang ja an der Grafikkarte vorbeigeführt werden muss. Ich hab da nur die Befürchtung dass ich die andere Anordnung der Kabel mir damit ein Eigentor schieße.
Kurzes, aber sehr gutes Video um die Anordnung zu sehen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFZqG2Ef8xY

Da stellt sich mir auch die Frage, wie rum ich den CPU-Kühler denn eig montieren muss?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Sata 3 Kabel haben idR. Metallclips damit sie nicht rausrutschen. 

Beim 500er E10 sparst du imo nur einen Strang und erschwerst dir das verlegen, wenn du das Netzteil wie im Video einbaust hat es einen eigenen Luftkreislauf und der Kabelstrang ist oben. Zwischen Netzteil und Mainboard ist imo genug Platz für saubere Kabelbündel. 

Den CPU Kühler würde ich so verbauen dass er direkt auf den hinteren Lüfter bläst, warme Luft muss bei dem kleinen Gehäuse schnell raus.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Neue Kabel haben eher die Clips, das hat ja mit der SATA-Generation nichts zu tun.

Wobei mir noch nie so ein Kabel rausgerutscht ist


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Gerade mal gegooglet, die Clips sind wohl seit Sata 2 Standard.


----------



## Redsupp (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Muss man nicht verstehen mit dem SATA 

Gut dann spar ich mir das CM.

Okay, werde ich so machen. Bin sehr gespannt wie gut die Kühlung letzlich sein wird.


----------



## Redsupp (17. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Habe das System jetzt so bestellt 

Freu mich schon.

Soll ich als System-SSD die alte M4 128GB oder die neue MX200 256GB nehmen?
Die MX hat halt deutlich höhere Schreibegeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Redsupp (21. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Bestellen kann ich nun erst Anfang September.
Möchte aber bei meinem System bleiben. 
Aber nur mal so interessehalber: Was hat das mit diesem Skylake-Geschwafel auf sich. Hab jetzt hier schon oft gelesen, dass wenn man sich einen neuen PC zulegt, man unbedingt nur auf Skylake aufbauen soll (wegen Aufrüstmöglichkeiten und so).
Was ist denn eure Meinung dazu? Aber ist für mich wahrscheinlich eh uninteressant, da es mein Budget sprengen würd (i5-Skylake gibts ja noch nicht, wie ich das mitbekommen hab?)


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Ich würde die kleine SSD verkaufen und gleich ne 512er nehmen. [emoji14] Ansonsten die MX200 als Systemplatte, kannst ja auch 2 Partitionen draus machen, dann hast 3 Gleichgroße. 

Bei Skylake ist der PCH auch mit PCIe 3 an die CPU angebunden und der PCH hat mehr Lanes zur Verfügung, bietet also "mehr" Aufrüstmöglichkeiten, insbesondere für schnelle SSDs, USB 3.1 und was sonst noch für Erweiterungen kommen mögen. Das ist eine der grundlegendsten Architekturänderungen seit den "echten" quadcores und wurde von vielen sehnsüchtig erwartet. Wenn man die Kohle hat sollte man natürlich auf Skylake setzen, ansonsten denke ich nicht dass man in den nächsten paar Jahren mit Haswell an irgendwelche nennenswerten Grenzen stößt.


----------



## Redsupp (21. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Aber eine 500gb kostet genau doppelt soviel als eine 256 GB. Von dem her hätt ich wenn ich mir nachträglich noch eine zuleg auch keinen Mehraufwand  Vielleicht dreh ich die 128 GB meiner Freundin an, die bräuchte sowieso eine SSD. Aber mehr als 25€ bekomm ich für die so oder so nicht, lohnt sich kaum zu verkaufen.

Also bis jetzt noch eher was für die HighEnd-Leute die auch 4K-Monitore bezahlen?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Ausser dass du neu installieren musst bzw. dir langsam der Platz im Gehäuse ausgeht, hatte auch erst 256, jetzt 512 und ich liebäugle mit ner TB.. 

Meine alte m4 mit 128GB läuft im Laptop, funktioniert damit auch ganz gut. 

High-end, geht so. Eher für die Leute die halt jetzt 1.5k für nen PC ausgeben wollen. Es gibt schon normale i5, zumindest gelistet, für das Geld gibts aber nen Haswell Xeon.


----------



## Redsupp (21. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Nicht wenn ich das OS auf die 256GB draufmach und die m4 irgendwann mal austausch 
Was bekomm ich denn für die m4 noch?
Eine zweite SSD später nachrüsten ist ja kein Problem  

Ja meine M4 ist ja auch noch in meinem Laptop drin  Den verkauf ich wahrscheinlich mit einer Sandisk SSD. (auch 128GB) Die HDD vom Laptop hab ich schon verkauft


----------



## wooty1337 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Müsste nicht auch ein SFX Netzteil gehen? 500 Watt Silverstone Strider Gold Series Modular 80+ Gold


----------



## Redsupp (21. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

In das Case passt aufjedenfall ein ATX rein. Wieso dann auf SFX gehen? Kühlleistung kann ich nicht beurteilen, dazu fehlt mir das Fachwissen


----------



## wooty1337 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Mehr Platz für die Kabels ^^ Aber mit nem ATX sollte das ja auch hinhauen, war nur so eine Idee


----------



## Redsupp (21. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

ja das dachte ich mir durchaus aus, aber kann ich das dann überhaupt genauso einbauen? 
Ich weiß nicht, ich muss halt drauf achten, dass System möglichst kühl zu halten. Vll. hat ja noch jemand mit mehr Ahnung als ich ne Meinung


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Für die M4 bekommst du auf ebay evtl noch 30-35€, aber das kann man nie genau sagen. 

Wenn man ein E10 verbauen kann würde ich das immer tun, eine Komponente um die man sich keine Sorgen mehr machen muss. Das SilverStone ist sicher auch gut, ich glaube Dan verwendet das in seinem Mini Gehäuse auch, aber im Antec ist genug Platz, also warum das Rad neu erfinden?


----------



## Redsupp (25. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Habe nun das Problem, dass die R9 290 Tri-X immer schlechter lieferbar wird (bestelle erste September Woche).
Nun bräucht ich ein paar Alternativen.
Durch den Geizhals-Rechner zahl ich mit ner 290 genausoviel,  als wenn ich gleich die 390 nitro nehmen würde. (1120€)
Wäre diese eine Alternative? Ist zwar eig 40-50€ teurer, aber durch die schlechte Verfügbarkeit und die Zusammenstellung gleicht sich das fast schon wieder aus.

Welche Karten wären nebn der 390 Nitro noch Alternativen?
Muss halt meine Config bewältigen können (Kühlung, Gehäuse)

Config: mITX-Gaming PC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Danke!


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (25. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Die 390 ist im Grunde eine 290, nur mit 8 GB Speicher und evtl. ein paar PCB Änderungen. Kannst also ruhig ne beliebige 390/x nehmen, oder einfach die Graka jetzt schonmal bestellen, noch gibts ja viele 290er, auch in der Bucht und co.


----------



## markus1612 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Also wenn AMD, dann Sapphire,


----------



## Redsupp (25. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Also wenn 390, dann die hier: Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber sonst, gibts sonst noch was gleichwertiges wie die 290? 8GB brauch ich ja eig. nicht, hol mir ja nur einen FullHD Bildschirm.
Vllt. die hier: PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?

Immer her mit Vorschlägen


----------



## NuVirus (26. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Die PCS ist auch gut aber lauter, kann man aber durch manuelle Lüfterkurve leiser machen


----------



## Redsupp (26. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Okay, und von der Leistung unterscheiden sich die 3 nicht? (bis auf 8GB bei der 390, statt 4GB)


----------



## Kashura (26. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Die 390 ist circa 9% schneller als die 290 in FHD (laut PCGH Heft)


----------



## Redsupp (26. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Ja dann nehm ich doch gleich die und hab auf lange Zeit meine Ruhe 

Vergleich von 290 und 390: UserBenchmark: AMD R9 290 vs 390


----------



## Redsupp (15. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

So Leute. Mittlerweile hab ich die Einzelteile vor mir 
Diese Config wurde es jetzt:
1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-00-20G)
1 x ASRock B85M-ITX (90-MXGPM0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG)
1 x Samsung SN-208FB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SN-208FB/BEBET)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
1 x Antec ISK 600, Mini-ITX (0761345-15165-8)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)

Morgen mach ich mich an den Zusammenbau.
Jetzt frage ich mich noch (u.a.) ob ich Windows 7 oder Windows 10 installieren soll? Hab bei Windows 10 lediglich bezüglich aktueller Treiber meine Bedenken.. soll ich diese eigentlich im Vorab runterladen?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Treiber kannst du auch an einem anderen Rechner runterladen, ansonsten spricht nichts gegen vorab.

Ob 7, 8.1 oder 10 ist momentan eigentlich eher Geschmackssache. Wenn man die Schnüffelei nicht mag, kein 10, wenn es aktuell sein soll 10, wenn 7 reicht, geht das genauso.


----------



## Redsupp (15. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Ich mag 7 sehr, 8 kommt auf keinrn Fall.
Ich hätt 10 halt genommen, weil ich mir dachte, dass ich da evtl Leistungszuwächse habe.


----------



## Qatex (15. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Redsupp schrieb:


> Ich mag 7 sehr, 8 kommt auf keinrn Fall.
> Ich hätt 10 halt genommen, weil ich mir dachte, dass ich da evtl Leistungszuwächse habe.



Jein... In DX 12 Spielen ja, die gibt es nur nicht (ich meine Ashes of the Singularity ist bis jetzt das einzige).
In DX 11 macht das keinen Unterschied.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Redsupp schrieb:


> Ich mag 7 sehr, 8 kommt auf keinrn Fall.
> Ich hätt 10 halt genommen, weil ich mir dachte, dass ich da evtl Leistungszuwächse habe.


Dann nimm 7, wirst du genauso glücklich. Wenn DX12 dann mal irgendwann kommt, kannst du ja relativ leicht updaten.


----------



## Redsupp (15. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Okay vielen Dank  Dann nimm ich erstmal 7. Klar, Updaten ist ja später dann kein Problem.
Treiber lad ich mir dann auch gleich runter von den Herstellerseiten.
Freu mich schon  Ich hoffe nur ich pack den Zusammenbau


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Redsupp schrieb:


> Okay vielen Dank  Dann nimm ich erstmal 7. Klar, Updaten ist ja später dann kein Problem.
> Treiber lad ich mir dann auch gleich runter von den Herstellerseiten.
> Freu mich schon  Ich hoffe nur ich pack den Zusammenbau


Wenn nicht, einfach fragen


----------



## Redsupp (15. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Werd ich machen 
Ich hoff es ist okay, wenn ich den Thread hier nutze, um die auftretenden Fragen zu stellen?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Ich würde inzwischen wohl Windows 10 nehmen, der reguläre Support für Windows 7 endet dieses Jahr und der ganze Spionagekram wird für die älteren OS per Windows Update nachgeliefert. Wobei das meiste davon imo nicht so kritisch ist wie gerne behauptet wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Redsupp schrieb:


> So Leute. Mittlerweile hab ich die Einzelteile vor mir
> Diese Config wurde es jetzt:
> 1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-00-20G)
> 1 x Antec ISK 600, Mini-ITX (0761345-15165-8)


Meiner Meinung nach harmonieren Gehäuse und Grafikkarte nicht. Wie soll denn Luft zum Kühler kommen?
Ich habe im Anhang ein Bildchen mit roten Rahmen, der die benötigte Öffnung zeigt
Antec ISK 600 Review | techPowerUp

Außerdem passt das Netzteil vermutlich nicht mit der Grafikkarte zusammen, das wird zu lang sein. Hat denn niemand
der Beratenden auf das Gehäuse geschaut? Das Netzteil im Test ist nur 140mm lang und passt so gerade rein, das 
definierte E10-500W ist aber 160mm lang.

Vorschlag TE, schick das Gehäuse gleich zurück OHNE es auszupacken und lass uns gemeinsam eines aussuchen, 
dieser hier könnte auf den ersten Blick passen. ich habe es noch nicht genau geprüft:
Fractal Design Core 500 schwarz, Mini-ITX (FD-CA-CORE-500-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Nachtrag: geht nicht, siehe hier: Fractal Design Core 500 Review - Cases - Reviews - ocaholic

Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum Dir hier Leute zu einem Ungetüm von Grafikkarte für ein ITX-Gehäuse raten.
Das funktioniert nicht. Außerdem ist die CPU zwar billig, aber nicht wirklich zukunftsträchtig. Schau Dir die
Grafik mit akturell verfügbaren, aber auch teureren CPUs an
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-Hardware-154106/Tests/Rangliste-Bestenliste-1143392/


----------



## Redsupp (15. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Also hier im Thread wurde ausgiebig über die Config diskutiert und es wird zwar eng, sollte aber eigentlich passen. Werd ich morgen sehen, da möcht ich mit dem Zusammenbau beginnen.

Das E10 500W ist doch 160mm hoch und 150mm breit?
Ausgepackt zum Begutachten hab ich das Gehäuse bereits und zurückschicken ist eig. keine Option.

Airflow sehe ich auch als etwas kritisch an, aber das wird sich dann in der Praxis zeigen.

Danke aufjedenfall für deine Anmerkungen, vielleicht gibts ja dazu Meinung von etwas fachkundigeren Leuten als mich?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Redsupp schrieb:


> Also hier im Thread wurde ausgiebig über die Config diskutiert und es wird zwar eng, sollte aber eigentlich passen.


Es passt nicht, keine Chance. Bau es nicht zusammen. 

Nochmal: 
Die Grafikkarte bekommt in dem Gehäuse keine Lüft zur Kühlung => massive Leistungseinbuße
Das Netzteil ist zu lang, das stößt gegen die Grafikkarte => eine Montage der Grafikkarte ist nicht möglich, schau Dir den oben verlinkten Test an, es passt gerade das 360W Netzteil rein (140mm lang) 

Aber das mit dem Grafikkartenkühlung wurde Dir gesagt, viel Spaß beim Bohren. Besser wäre ausschneiden und Lüftergitter mit Staubfilter davor setzen.
Das Gehäuse ist ja schon süß, da musst Du basteln.
https://geizhals.de/?cat=coolacc&xf=3013_L%FCftergitter#xf_top


Redsupp schrieb:


> Hoffe ich auch  Aber darauf muss ichs wohl ankommen lassen. Kühlung ist ja immer bisschen das Problem bei mITX-Systemen.
> Notfalls bohr ich halt paar Löcher rein


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

CPU reicht doch völlig aus. Je nach Bestellzeitpunkt auch PL-technisch besser. Was meinst du mit zukunftsorientiert? Die wird auch noch ihre 4-5 Jahre machen.


----------



## Redsupp (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es passt nicht, keine Chance. Bau es nicht zusammen.
> 
> Nochmal:
> Die Grafikkarte bekommt in dem Gehäuse keine Lüft zur Kühlung => massive Leistungseinbuße
> ...



Ja das mit der Kühlung wurde mir gesagt, dass es evtl. (zu) warm werden könnte, aber das muss man wohl einfach testen. Bisschen basteln ist ja eigentlich auch kein Problem, oder eben notfalls doch ein anderes Gehäuse (z.B. Betfenix Prodigy). 
Allerdings dachte ich schon, dass das alles reinpassen wird, auch wenns eng werden wird.

Aber ich denk schon, dass ichs mal auf einen Versuch ankommen lasse, ausgepackt hab ich eh schon alles.
Wäre natürlich schon doof, wenn das Netzteil die GraKa blockiert, aber das seh ich ja dann schnell. Geht ja nix kaputt dabei, von dem her warum nicht testen? Ich hämmer das ja nicht rein, wenns nicht passt 

edit: Ich werd mir morgen das mal in natura genau anschauen und dann seh ich mehr  Ich mach evtl auch ein Foto und melde mich aufjedenfall! Danke für deine Hilfe 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> CPU reicht doch völlig aus. Je nach Bestellzeitpunkt auch PL-technisch besser. Was meinst du mit zukunftsorientiert? Die wird auch noch ihre 4-5 Jahre machen.



Edit: Sorry Edit übersehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Ich drück die Daumen. Du hast zum Glück das nicht modulare Netzteil, vielleicht bekommst Du die Kabel irgendwie hingedrückt. Das wird verdammt eng .... 

Mit der CPU wollte ich nur sagen, das ein i5-4460 heute schon hier und da leicht limitiert. Als Du bestellt hast, wäre ein i5-5675C kurzzeitig für 200,-€ zu haben gewesen. Aber egal, passt schon ...


----------



## Redsupp (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Ach sorry, dass mit der CPU hab ich nicht gesehen. Nunja, ist schon zu spät, steht ja schon bei mir hier im Zimmer. 

Danke, ich werde mein Bestes versuchen, mal sehen. Ich geh  aufjedenfall vorsichtig vor um nichts zu beschädigen.

Aus dem Hardwareluxx-Test: 
Wer eine lange Erweiterungskarte (über etwa 23 cm Länge) nutzen möchte, muss auf die Netzteillänge achten. Bei dem von uns genutzten, 15 cm langen Testnetzteil blieb noch genug Platz, um die Kabelstränge an einer langen Erweiterungskarte vorbei zu führen.

Ich denke (und hoffe), dass es zwar verdammt eng wird, aber das es schon reinpassen wird. Ich werde es sehen


----------



## Redsupp (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

So der Anfang ist gemacht. Bilder anbei, hab ich schon was falsch gemacht? 
Das noch frei herumhängende Kabel ist zur Stromversorgung oder?
Kann es sein, dass beim Antex die Abstandshalter bereits verbaut sind?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Fehler 1: Der Lüfter hängt vermutlich auf der flaschen Seite. Kommt da noch ein Gehäuselüfter hinten ans Gehäuse? Außerdem würde ich zuerst prüfen, ob Du das Mainboard MIT Kühler im Gehäuse verbauen kannst.

Fehler 2: Zum Kühler gehören vier kleine klebbare Gumminöppel, die zwischen Lüfter und Kühlkörper gelegt werden können

Fehler 3: Der Lüfter scheint nicht winklig zu sitzen, kann aber auch an der Kameraverzerrung liegen. Das ist aber nicht wirklich wichtig. 

Fehler 4: Das Kabel zum Lüfter musst Du zum Schluß ordentlich fixieren, damit es keinesfalls in einen Lüfter baumeln kann, z.B. dadurch, dass die Den Lüfter um 90° gedreht einbaust und damit die freie Kabellänge reduzierst.

Ich freu mich auf die nächsten Bilder und wünsche Dir viel Freude. Und die Daumen sind gedrückt, dass das Netzteil passt. Ich hoffe, die Kabel passen als Schlaufe unter die Grafikkarte. Auch oberhalb des Netzteils ist genug Bauraum, um die nicht benötigten Kabel zu verstauen. Ein Netzteil mit kürzeren Kabeln wäre besser gewesen.


----------



## Redsupp (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Ich kann das Mainboard mit Kühler im Gehäuse verbauen, da ich kein HDD verbaue und daher diesen Käfig entfernen kann.

Ich war mir ehrlichgesagt nicht ganz sicher in welche Richtung der Airflow des Gehäuses ist.

Sieht man hier evtl: 
https://s3.amazonaws.com/cdn.freshd...iginal/imageedit_19_3781272519.JPG?1421961833

und hier den Gehäuselüfter:
http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products_xl/200529/3/antec-isk-600.jpg

Ich glaube auch, dass ich den Lüfter auf der falschen Seite angebracht hab.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Du wirst mt dem montierten Kühler Dein 4-Pin Stromkabel des Mainboards nicht montieren können. Zuerst reinstacken, dann umbiegen, dann den Kühler montieren....

Hoffentlich klappt alles!


----------



## Redsupp (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Ich glaub den 4PIN hab ich schon drin?

Ich frag mich grad nur, woran ich den Stromstecker(Molex?) der von der Frontblende kommt anstecken soll. Einzige was passen würde wäre HDD/DVD.

Edit: Es ist normal, dass das Kupfer bei der GraKa so aussieht?


----------



## Maddrax111 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ich würde inzwischen wohl Windows 10 nehmen, der reguläre Support für Windows 7 endet dieses Jahr und der ganze Spionagekram wird für die älteren OS per Windows Update nachgeliefert. Wobei das meiste davon imo nicht so kritisch ist wie gerne behauptet wird.



Der Support Win 7 wurde bis 2020 verlängert.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Was geht eigentlich in dem Thread hier wieder ab? Der eine bezeichnet pauschal jeden anderen als unfähig Reviews zu einem Gehäuse zu lesen und daraufhin eine funktionierende ITX Konfig zusammen zu stellen - selbstverständlich passt die Graka in das Gehäuse - und auf den letzten 10 Seiten wurde durchaus auf mögliche Hitzeprobleme eingegangen. Manchmal hilft der gute alte Grundsatz lesen > denken > denken > posten ungemein.. 


..und der andere hat keine Ahnung was extended Support bedeutet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Redsupp schrieb:


> Ich glaub den 4PIN hab ich schon drin?


Stimmt, Bild 4, sehr schön! 



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> ...  selbstverständlich passt die Graka in das Gehäuse -



Sehr gut, dann kann ich mich ja zurückziehen und Du wirst dem TE in Ruhe jeden Schritt erklären, danke.
Die Grafikkarte passt rein, und das Netzteil auch. Aber beides zusammen? Ich bin gespannt, 10mm kürzer
hätte helfen können und wenn ihr meint, die Kühlung funktioniert, dann bin ich neugierig, wie


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Als ob es so schwer wäre nen PC zusammen zu bauen. Die Graka ist übrigens schon drin. 😁

Wer austeilt sollte auch einstecken können und sich nicht beim ersten bisschen Gegenwind zurückziehen. 😘


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Als ob es so schwer wäre nen PC zusammen zu bauen. Die Graka ist übrigens schon drin.


Sehr gut, wenn es passt, denn die Komponenten werden Freude machen. Dann bin ich auf die Temperaturen der Graka unter Furmark und bei Spielen gespannt und auf die Lautstärke.

Ist ansonsten alles verlegt und passt TE? Zu Deiner Frage zum Grafikkarten-Heatpipe-Kupfer: Ja, ist scheinbar bei der Karte so, das ist die Vernickelung
http://media.bestofmicro.com/1/F/522339/original/Front.jpg


----------



## Redsupp (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

So sorry Leute hat ein bisschen gedauert  Sorry, Laptop ging der Akku leer  Zum Glück hab ich ja noch mein Convertible 

Anbei der aktuelle Stand.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Sehr schön, man sieht ein wenig die Spannung durch den Kabelbaum auf der Karte, aber das passt. Dann frohe Inbetriebnahme und schau Dir gut die Temperaturen der Karte an. Hast Du Programme dafür, z.B. den HW-Monitor?


----------



## Redsupp (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Auf der Grafikkarte meinst du?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Können auch Verzerrungen des Fotos sein, ist nicht schlimm. Nutzt noch ein paar Kabelbinder, damit keine Kabel in den CPU-Lüfter flattern und überleg Dir, ob und wenn ja wie Du das Gehäuse auchschneiden willst. Drei runde Öffnunge mit Lüftungsgitter hätten was.


----------



## Redsupp (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Ja die GraKa hängt tatsächlich leicht schief, aber sitzt fest. Daher lass ich das erstmal so.

Jetzt muss ja eh erstmal getestet werden, ob ich alles richtig zusammengebaut habe 

Gute Idee, Kabelbinder kann ich noch ein paar verwenden.

Das überleg ich mir nach dem Begutachten der Temperaturen. Lässt sich im Falle des Falles bestimmt eine Lösung finden  Viele Längsschlitze hätten auch was  Aber natürlich nicht sonderlich hilfreich


----------



## Maddrax111 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> ..und der andere hat keine Ahnung was extended Support bedeutet.



Wenn du mich meinen solltest wirst du mir unwissenden Tropf ja sicherlich erklären können was ich falsches geschrieben habe.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Im Ernst? Windows XP hatte auch noch Support bis April 2014, nur komisch dass seit Jahren quasi keiner mehr auf die Idee kam das nochmal neu zu installieren..


----------



## Maddrax111 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Im Ernst? Windows XP hatte auch noch Support bis April 2014, nur komisch dass seit Jahren quasi keiner mehr auf die Idee kam das nochmal neu zu installieren..



Ja im Ernst. Es gibt zwar sei Januar 2015 keine Weiterentwicklung des BS selber mehr,aber dank extendes Support noch bis 2020 alle Sicherheitsupdates kostenfrei. Welchen Nachteil hat also ein Endverbraucher der es weiter nutzt? Aus meiner Sicht keinen da es ein funktionierendes und stabiles BS ist.


----------



## Maddrax111 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Doppelpost per Smartphone


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Im Ernst? Windows XP hatte auch noch Support bis April 2014, nur komisch dass seit Jahren quasi keiner mehr auf die Idee kam das nochmal neu zu installieren..


2008/9 wurde das durchaus noch neu installiert.


----------



## Redsupp (17. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Wie test ich denn am besten die Temperaturen?
Furmark wahrscheinlich, aber wie genau?


----------



## wooty1337 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

HWMonitor, der liest auch alle Sensoren aus.....


----------



## Redsupp (17. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

HWMonitor kenn ich. Aber der zeigt doch meines Wissens nur an. Ich muss ja auch das System auslasten.

Oder kann man mit HW Monitor auch Stresstests machen?


----------



## wooty1337 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Achso, das hab ich dann falsch verstanden. CPU Temps am besten mit Prime95. Bei der Grafikkarte könnte man 3DMark, Valley oder auch Furmark nehmen....


----------



## Redsupp (17. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Gibts da iwo eine gute Anleitung dazu? SuFu spuckt mir nix aus

Würde ungern blauäugig irgendeinen Stresstest machen, will ja meine Hardware nicht in Mitleidenschaft ziehen.


----------



## wooty1337 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Um die Temps zu testen empfiehlt sich bei Prime95 der 8K Test Guide: Stability testing with Prime 95 | Overclocking.Guide

Bei den 3D Benchmarks kann man nicht viel einstellen. Hier einfach starten und durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## Maddrax111 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Wobei man auch durch starten mehrerer Programme. Browser, Musik im Hintergrund, ein Spiel etc pp den PC belasten kann und die Temps auslesen kann wenn man keine Prüftools nehmen will.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Hallo Redsupp,

Ich gehe mal erfreut davon aus, dass alles zusammen passte und der Rechner läuft? Das ist sehr schön.

Ich würde nicht gleich mit Testprogrammen anfangen. Taste Dich langsam vor. Erstmal im Idle ein wenig schauen, wie laut es wird und ob Du an die Lüfterkurven im Leerlauf ran solltest. Dann ein wenig Surfen, der Virenscanner ist immer ganz gut und dann ein Spielchen. Und dabei immer schön die Temperaturen im Auge behalten.

Wenn das alles soweit läuft, kann man kurz mal Prime starten und schauen. Dann mal Furmark, aber das wird für die Grafikkarte schon überhitzen. Stopp, wenn die Grafikkarte 90°C erreicht hat.


----------



## Redsupp (18. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Also ich hab jetzt circa 1,5-2 Std Rocket League auf höchsten Einstellungen und auf WQHD gespielt. Max. Temps: CPU 58 Grad und GPU 75 Grad 
65 FPS
Denke, dass ist recht gut oder?


----------



## Minhau (18. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Hmm lastet rocket League die Grafikkarte überhaupt aus? 
Habe das Spiel hat doch einen fps lock bei 60fps
Taktet die Grafikkarte dann nicht automatisch runter wenn die fps limitiert sind?

Ich bin sehr interessiert
Habe das selbe Gehäuse und auch die 390 nitro hier liegen. Muss mich aber bis Weihnachten gedulden mit dem Zusammenbau


----------



## Redsupp (18. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Ich hab lediglich HW Monitor nebenbei laufen lassen.

Wenn du mir sagst wie, teste ich das gerne aus 

Ah das ist ja interessant  Bereite dich auf einen Kampf vor die GraKa dareinzubekommen


----------



## Minhau (18. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Wenn das System stabil läuft wäre vielleicht der Furmark jetzt interessant.
Aber da würde ich warten was die Profis  hier dazu sagen.
Besitze selber nur gefährliches Halbwissen^^


Ich habe es schon auf den Bildern gesehen!  Mein Netzteil ist aber 1cm kürzer hat dafür aber ein Kabel Management


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Redsupp schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt circa 1,5-2 Std Rocket League auf höchsten Einstellungen und auf WQHD gespielt. Max. Temps: CPU 58 Grad und GPU 75 Grad
> 65 FPS
> Denke, dass ist recht gut oder?


Naja, 75°C ist in machen Tests die maximal Temperatur der Karte und das spiel begrenzt Dich auch moderate 60FPS. Probier es kurz mir Furmark und schau, was dann passiert. Wie groß ist der Abstand der Kühlungslüfter von der Gehäusewand?


----------



## Redsupp (18. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Furmark probier ich nachher mal.
Der Abstand beträgt nur ein cm vielleicht.

Edit: 75 Grad Maximaltemperatur, wo denn? Wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## Minhau (18. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Gibt es auch ein Tool wo ich die Takt Frequenz der Grafikkarte nachvollziehen kann?
Dann sollte man ja sehen ab welcher Temperatur sind anfängt zu drosseln


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Redsupp schrieb:


> Der Abstand beträgt nur ein cm vielleicht.


Das ist mehr, als ich dachte. Mehr als 2cm braucht man eh nicht, wenn es 80mm Lüfter sind, Ich dachte, es wäre noch enger, so sahen die Fotos immer aus. Aus den Fotos sah es nach wenigen Millimetern aus. Zumindest wenn von oben und unten Luft einströmen kann.


----------



## Maddrax111 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Minhau schrieb:


> Gibt es auch ein Tool wo ich die Takt Frequenz der Grafikkarte nachvollziehen kann?
> Dann sollte man ja sehen ab welcher Temperatur sind anfängt zu drosseln



Versuch mal GPU-Z


----------



## Redsupp (18. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist mehr, als ich dachte. Mehr als 2cm braucht man eh nicht, wenn es 80mm Lüfter sind, Ich dachte, es wäre noch enger, so sahen die Fotos immer aus. Aus den Fotos sah es nach wenigen Millimetern aus. Zumindest wenn von oben und unten Luft einströmen kann.



Ja ich wollte zuerst wenige mm schreiben, aber cm kommt schon hin denk ich. Schwer zu sagen. Fotografieren geht auch schwer 

Edit: Ich hab jetzt nur kurz Rocket League gespielt und nebenbei GPU-Z laufen lassen. 
Core Clock war 1040 MHz und memory clock 1500 MHz und Fan Speed (%) bei circa 40-45%

War aber zu kurz, bin nur auf 69 Grad gekommen. Werds später nochmal probieren und mitloggen lassen.

Edit 2:
Ich habs jetzt mit Furmark versucht. Die GraKa wurde beim 1440p und 0x AA maximal 78 Grad warum und hat auch nicht runtergetaktet. Test endete eig. zu früh  Fan Speed hab ich nur 60% erreicht. Hab sogar 2-3 Tests hintereinander gemacht

Edit 3:

Ich hab jetzt den GPU Stress Test von Furmark noch gemacht, 9 min.
Ich kam dabei auf max. Temp 84 Grad bei Fan Speed % max. 78%.
Takt war aber komischerweise von Anfang an zwischen 940 und 990. 

Was sagt ihr dazu? Im Anhang mal ein "Screenshot", fragt mich nicht warum ichs mitn Handy gemacht hab, Gewohnheit aus der Vorlesung 
Log-Datein hab ich auch gespeichert. Da fiel mir auf, dass die VRM 1 Temp sogar bis zu 104 hochgeht?


----------



## Minhau (18. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Also wenn ich mir folgenden Test durchlese: Taktraten, Temperaturen und Lautstärke - Sapphire R9 390 Nitro: An der Grenze des Sinnvollen  (Seite 4 und 5)

Dann sieht man das Taktraten und temps ähnlich wie bei dir sind.


----------



## Redsupp (18. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Minhau schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir folgenden Test durchlese: Taktraten, Temperaturen und Lautstärke - Sapphire R9 390 Nitro: An der Grenze des Sinnvollen  (Seite 4 und 5)
> 
> Dann sieht man das Taktraten und temps ähnlich wie bei dir sind.



Also alles in Ordnung?


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Ja, Furmark ist ein Programm, das diue GPU voll auslastet, ähnlich wie es Prime bei CPUs macht.
Eine derartige Auslastung wirst du in Spielen aber nicht haben, daher kannst du davon ausgehen, dass du in Games mehr Takt anliegen hast und die Temperatur geringer ist.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Seh ich auch so. Ich verwende da lieber was realitätsnahes wie den Heaven Benchmark.

P.S.: Ich habs ja gesagt. ;P


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Oder einfach mal spielen und dann schauen, wie sich das mit der Temperatur und Takt so entwickelt. der MSI Afterburner kann sowas aufzeichnen.


----------



## Redsupp (18. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Ich hab jetzt mal den Heaven Benchmark gemacht, aber ich dachte der zeichnet mehr auf als nur die Punktzahl 

FPS:	
51.5
Score:	
1297
Min FPS:	
8.2
Max FPS:	
93.2
System
Platform:	
Windows 7 (build 7600) 64bit
CPU model:	
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4460 CPU @ 3.20GHz (3199MHz) x4
GPU model:	
AMD Radeon (TM) R9 390 Series 15.200.1062.1004 (4095MB) x1
Settings
Render:	
Direct3D11
Mode:	
2560x1440 fullscreen
Preset	
Custom
Quality	
Ultra
Tessellation:	Disabled

Da wärs gut gewesen GPU-Z laufen zu lassen


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Richtig.


----------



## Redsupp (18. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Richtig.


Sag mir das doch vorher Mensch


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Mea culpa. [emoji16]


----------



## Redsupp (18. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Also ich hab den Heaven Benchmark jetzt richtig laufen lassen  Ich komm bei 83 Grad, bei 1040 MHz und 75% Lüfter raus


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Redsupp schrieb:


> Edit 3:
> 
> Ich hab jetzt den GPU Stress Test von Furmark noch gemacht, 9 min.
> Ich kam dabei auf max. Temp 84 Grad bei Fan Speed % max. 78%.
> Takt war aber komischerweise von Anfang an zwischen 940 und 990.


Alles gut, dann nehme ich meine panischen Einwände zurück, aber die Fotos haben etwas anderes ausgesagt. Freut mich. Dann habe Spaß mit dem süßen kleinen Powerpack!

Jetzt beobachte noch, was passiert, wenn Du stundenlang spielst. Manchmal gibt es auch eine ganz langsame Aufheizung. Du hast nur einen Gehäuselüfter. Aber es witrd schon werden. Wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke?


----------



## Redsupp (18. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Danke  Kleines süßes Powerpack gefällt mir. 
Ja werde ich bei Gelegenheit beobachten  Lautstärke hab ich wenig Vergleichswert aber nicht störend aufjedenfall. Hab mit Headset bei normaler Lautstärke gespielt und hör gar nix. Lautsprecher hab ich nicht angeschlossen.
Da ich aber kein Silent-Freak bin macht mir das überhaupt nix aus.

Aber insgesamt ist der Airflow wohl doch deutlich besser als gedacht. Zum Glück  Ist anscheinend doch gut konstruiert die Kiste

Und jetzt muss ich nochmal ein *riesiges Dankeschön* an alle Helfer hier sagen!  Ohne euch hätt ich nie so einen guten Kasten, ihr seid wirklich einsame Spitze.


----------



## Redsupp (30. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Leider ist das DVD Laufwerk fehlerhaft und lässt sich nicht mehr öffnen :/

Jetzt hab ich mir überlegt ein  Slimline Laufwerk zuzulegen, dass BluRays abspeieln und DVD brennen kann.
Hätte da jmd eine Idee?  Will nicht soviel dafür ausgeben


----------



## Maddrax111 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Samsung SN-406AB schwarz, SATA (SN-406AB/BEBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Redsupp (30. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Samsung SN-406AB schwarz, SATA (SN-406AB/BEBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Danke, sieht ja ganz gut aus  brauch ich da dann Software auch noch? (kostenlos?)


----------



## Maddrax111 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Ich muss zugeben das ich nicht weiß ob eine Brennsoftware dabei ist.  Treiber CD aber mit Sicherheit. Ansonsten kann man die auch hier Samsung BD-Writer SN-406AB Treiber-Download - Update Samsung Software runterladen.


----------



## Redsupp (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Mir gehts vorallem um Bluray-Abspielsoftware, weil ich gehört habe,dass die kostenpflichtig sein sollen?


----------



## Maddrax111 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC mit super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gesucht!*

Ach so das meinst du:

Leawo Blu-ray / DVD / Video Player - Download - CHIP


----------

